# Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut.. kaputt oder hat das Spiel n Problem?



## keicho (3. September 2018)

*Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut.. kaputt oder hat das Spiel n Problem?*

ich spiele momentan ffxiv online, und bekam schon vorher "fatal directx error 11000002" oder sowas.. habe dann die grafikkarte aufgerschaubt, sauber gemacht (mit brillenputztüchern) neue pads drauf gelegt kühlflüssigkeit und die backplate das gleiche. wie in der anleitung. (wobei die anleitung nicht die beste war, musste vorherige kühler abmontieren und habe mich schon gefragt wieso es nicht passt^^ xD) hat mich viele stunden gekostet. aber es läuft. statt 84°c (sli obere karte) nurnoch um die 55 auf last. also hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt. 

das problem ingame ist nun, ich bekomme natürlich noch den fatal directx error, immer 1-2 min nachdem ich mich eingeloggt habe. nur kommen nunr noch grafik fehler, so 4ecke die übers bild flimmern (was eigentlich heißt graka kapput.) aber in andren spielen wie zb ffxv auf max settings kann ich ohne fehler und grafikbugs spielen. auch furmark auf 4k mit antialiasing gab keine bildfehler..

ist meine graka nun kapput oder spielt ffxiv nur probleme? bei einem wärme pad war ich mir nicht 100% sicher. habe n foto gemacht gestern:
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/398822618079428609/486130565892931597/20180902_202127.jpg

auf dem orangenen ding links daneben drauf oder daneben? habs nun drauf gemacht, leider war auf dem abgebildeten bild nur zu sehen wie es mit der unten linken kante über dem schwarzen ding darunter war. aber für mich war es logisch, da daneben nix war zum kühlen. nur schwazre fläche...

edit: die grafikfehler tauchen nur dann auf wenn das bild stehen bleibt und dann der fatal directx error kommt. davor nix. wobei die grafikfehler auch nicht immer kommen^^.. hab ich vll die schrauben zu fest angezogen? oder ist da alles okay? weil in andren spielen ist ja kein problem, wäre kacke wenn ich ne 1080ti geschrottet 

hätte xD 

es scheint so als wäre sli das problem. wobei ich das problem vorher nie hatte.
sli aus-> geht sli an-> directx fehler... woran könnt das liegen?


----------



## Ryle (3. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammen gebaut.. kapput oder hat das spiel n problem?*



> es scheint so als wäre sli das problem. wobei ich das problem vorher nie hatte.
> sli aus-> geht sli an-> directx fehler... woran könnt das liegen?


Öhm...an SLI?! 


Hast du irgendwelche Overlays oder Reshade Effekte an? Also MSI Afterburner, Steam Overlay usw. 
Würde ich alles mal deaktivieren und wenn das nichts hilft mit MSI Afterburner ohne Overlay/OSD mal den GPU und Memory Takt etwas senken.  

Zu deiner Wärmeleitpad Aktion kann man dir schlecht helfen, wenn du nicht angibst um welche Grafikkarte und welchen Kühler es sich handelt.


----------



## keicho (3. September 2018)

gtx 1080 ti amp extreme, der kühler ist der:
Alphacool Eiswolf GPX Pro - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080Ti Pro M18 - mit Backplate | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

nun wollte ich the witcher 3 spielen und bekam das:
https://www2.pic-upload.de/img/35897177/Unbenannt.png
lol?

okay, habe die 2te gtx 1080 ti rausgenommen, die mit luftkühlung.. und die mit wasserkühlung wird nicht erkannt..

https://www2.pic-upload.de/img/35897469/Unbenannt.png

ist die jetzt kapput..ß^^


----------



## keicho (3. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammen gebaut.. kapput oder hat das spiel n problem?*

möchte hier noch einmal ein update bringen, da mein problem nicht gelöst ist.

- beide grafikkarten gehen im single ohne probleme
- sli bringt folgenden fehler:
https://www2.pic-upload.de/img/35899923/Unbenannt.png

beide grafikkarten werden als gtx 1080 ti im geräte manager erkannt.
beide grafikkarten sind in einem guten temp bereich.
im spiel ffxiv bekomme ich ein fatal directx error (könnte aber was mit dem gleichen fehler zu tun haben wie bei witcher 3)
sli aufgeben ist bei meinem 4k 144hz monitor keine option.

was ich versucht habe:
neu installation von spielen.
neu installation vom ganzen pc.
neu installation der neuesten und ältere treiber.
beide grakas sind einzelnd ohne fehler benutzbar, also ist nichts kapput.
die sli hb bridge ist nicht deffekt.


------------------
System Information
------------------


Spoiler



Time of this report: 9/3/2018, 23:02:39
             Machine name: DESKTOP-AKGMA08
               Machine Id: {B904405D-7A68-41A2-967B-BFDB6C1DCACE}
         Operating System: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (10.0, Build 17134) (17134.rs4_release.180410-1804)
                 Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
      System Manufacturer: MSI
             System Model: MS-7A11
                     BIOS: BIOS Date: 12/21/16 10:24:22 Ver: V2.80 (type: BIOS)
                Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz (8 CPUs), ~4.0GHz
                   Memory: 16384MB RAM
      Available OS Memory: 16344MB RAM
                Page File: 6782MB used, 12505MB available
              Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
          DirectX Version: DirectX 12
      DX Setup Parameters: Not found
         User DPI Setting: 144 DPI (150 percent)
       System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
          DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
                 Miracast: Available, with HDCP
Microsoft Graphics Hybrid: Not Supported
           DxDiag Version: 10.00.17134.0001 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
      Display Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 4: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
           Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
        Manufacturer: NVIDIA
           Chip type: GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
            DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Type: Full Device (POST)
          Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1B06&SUBSYS_147119DA&REV_A1
       Device Status: 0180200A [DN_DRIVER_LOADED|DN_STARTED|DN_DISABLEABLE|DN_NT_ENUMERATOR|DN_NT_DRIVER] 
 Device Problem Code: No Problem
 Driver Problem Code: Unknown
      Display Memory: 19197 MB
    Dedicated Memory: 11025 MB
       Shared Memory: 8172 MB
        Current Mode: 3840 x 2160 (32 bit) (98Hz)
         HDR Support: Supported
    Display Topology: Extend
 Display Color Space: DXGI_COLOR_SPACE_RGB_FULL_G22_NONE_P709
     Color Primaries: Red(0.683117,0.306164), Green(0.192883,0.710461), Blue(0.148937,0.054211), White Point(0.322766,0.329602)
   Display Luminance: Min Luminance = 0.009900, Max Luminance = 1015.000000, MaxFullFrameLuminance = 507.000000
        Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
       Monitor Model: ROG PG27U
          Monitor Id: AUS27A4
         Native Mode: 3840 x 2160(p) (59.997Hz)
         Output Type: Displayport External
Monitor Capabilities: HDR Supported (BT2020RGB BT2020YCC Eotf2084Supported )
Display Pixel Format: DISPLAYCONFIG_PIXELFORMAT_32BPP
      Advanced Color: AdvancedColorSupported 
         Driver Name: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvldumdx.dll,C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvldumdx.dll,C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvldumdx.dll,C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvldumdx.dll
 Driver File Version: 23.21.0013.9124 (English)
      Driver Version: 23.21.13.9124
         DDI Version: 12
      Feature Levels: 12_1,12_0,11_1,11_0,10_1,10_0,9_3,9_2,9_1
        Driver Model: WDDM 2.3
 Graphics Preemption: Pixel
  Compute Preemption: Dispatch
            Miracast: Not Supported
 Hybrid Graphics GPU: Not Supported
      Power P-states: Not Supported
      Virtualization: Paravirtualization 
          Block List: No Blocks
  Catalog Attributes: Universal:False Declarative:False 
   Driver Attributes: Final Retail
    Driver Date/Size: 15.03.2018 02:00:00, 949016 bytes
         WHQL Logo'd: Yes
     WHQL Date Stamp: Unknown
   Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-5846-11CF-CE59-7C341BC2DA35}
           Vendor ID: 0x10DE
           Device ID: 0x1B06
           SubSys ID: 0x147119DA
         Revision ID: 0x00A1
  Driver Strong Name: oem9.inf:0f066de35d9aeff6:Section118:23.21.13.9124:pci\ven_10de&dev_1b06
      Rank Of Driver: 00D12001
         Video Accel: 
         DXVA2 Modes: DXVA2_ModeMPEG2_VLD  DXVA2_ModeVC1_D2010  DXVA2_ModeVC1_VLD  DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_Stereo_Progressive_NoFGT  DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_Stereo_NoFGT  DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_NoFGT  DXVA2_ModeHEVC_VLD_Main  DXVA2_ModeHEVC_VLD_Main10  DXVA2_ModeMPEG4pt2_VLD_Simple  DXVA2_ModeMPEG4pt2_VLD_AdvSimple_NoGMC  DXVA2_ModeVP9_VLD_Profile0  DXVA2_ModeVP9_VLD_10bit_Profile2  
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
        D3D9 Overlay: Supported
             DXVA-HD: Supported
        DDraw Status: Enabled
          D3D Status: Enabled
          AGP Status: Enabled
       MPO MaxPlanes: 1
            MPO Caps: Not Supported
         MPO Stretch: Not Supported
     MPO Media Hints: Not Supported
         MPO Formats: Not Supported
    PanelFitter Caps: Not Supported
 PanelFitter Stretch: Not Supported

           Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
        Manufacturer: NVIDIA
           Chip type: GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
            DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Type: Full Device (POST)
          Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1B06&SUBSYS_147119DA&REV_A1
       Device Status: 0180200A [DN_DRIVER_LOADED|DN_STARTED|DN_DISABLEABLE|DN_NT_ENUMERATOR|DN_NT_DRIVER] 
 Device Problem Code: No Problem
 Driver Problem Code: Unknown
      Display Memory: 19197 MB
    Dedicated Memory: 11025 MB
       Shared Memory: 8172 MB
        Current Mode: 2560 x 1440 (32 bit) (59Hz)
         HDR Support: Not Supported
    Display Topology: Extend
 Display Color Space: DXGI_COLOR_SPACE_RGB_FULL_G22_NONE_P709
     Color Primaries: Red(0.661633,0.332531), Green(0.302258,0.613781), Blue(0.149914,0.060070), White Point(0.313977,0.329602)
   Display Luminance: Min Luminance = 0.500000, Max Luminance = 270.000000, MaxFullFrameLuminance = 270.000000
        Monitor Name: DELL U2515H(DisplayPort)
       Monitor Model: DELL U2515H
          Monitor Id: DELD06E
         Native Mode: 2560 x 1440(p) (59.951Hz)
         Output Type: Displayport External
Monitor Capabilities: HDR Not Supported
Display Pixel Format: DISPLAYCONFIG_PIXELFORMAT_32BPP
      Advanced Color: Not Supported
         Driver Name: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvldumdx.dll,C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvldumdx.dll,C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvldumdx.dll,C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvldumdx.dll
 Driver File Version: 23.21.0013.9124 (English)
      Driver Version: 23.21.13.9124
         DDI Version: 12
      Feature Levels: 12_1,12_0,11_1,11_0,10_1,10_0,9_3,9_2,9_1
        Driver Model: WDDM 2.3
 Graphics Preemption: Pixel
  Compute Preemption: Dispatch
            Miracast: Not Supported
 Hybrid Graphics GPU: Not Supported
      Power P-states: Not Supported
      Virtualization: Paravirtualization 
          Block List: No Blocks
  Catalog Attributes: Universal:False Declarative:False 
   Driver Attributes: Final Retail
    Driver Date/Size: 15.03.2018 02:00:00, 949016 bytes
         WHQL Logo'd: Yes
     WHQL Date Stamp: Unknown
   Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-5846-11CF-CE59-7C341BC2DA35}
           Vendor ID: 0x10DE
           Device ID: 0x1B06
           SubSys ID: 0x147119DA
         Revision ID: 0x00A1
  Driver Strong Name: oem9.inf:0f066de35d9aeff6:Section118:23.21.13.9124:pci\ven_10de&dev_1b06
      Rank Of Driver: 00D12001
         Video Accel: 
         DXVA2 Modes: DXVA2_ModeMPEG2_VLD  DXVA2_ModeVC1_D2010  DXVA2_ModeVC1_VLD  DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_Stereo_Progressive_NoFGT  DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_Stereo_NoFGT  DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_NoFGT  DXVA2_ModeHEVC_VLD_Main  DXVA2_ModeHEVC_VLD_Main10  DXVA2_ModeMPEG4pt2_VLD_Simple  DXVA2_ModeMPEG4pt2_VLD_AdvSimple_NoGMC  DXVA2_ModeVP9_VLD_Profile0  DXVA2_ModeVP9_VLD_10bit_Profile2  
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
        D3D9 Overlay: Supported
             DXVA-HD: Supported
        DDraw Status: Enabled
          D3D Status: Enabled
          AGP Status: Enabled
       MPO MaxPlanes: 1
            MPO Caps: Not Supported
         MPO Stretch: Not Supported
     MPO Media Hints: Not Supported
         MPO Formats: Not Supported
    PanelFitter Caps: Not Supported
 PanelFitter Stretch: Not Supported

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1462DA11&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.8470 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 19.06.2018 00:00:00, 6294864 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: ROG PG27U (NVIDIA High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0082&SUBSYS_19DA1471&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: nvhda64v.sys
         Driver Version: 1.03.0036.0006 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 15.12.2017 00:00:00, 226760 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: NVIDIA Corporation
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1462DA11&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.8470 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 19.06.2018 00:00:00, 6294864 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: DELL U2515H (NVIDIA High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0082&SUBSYS_19DA1471&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: nvhda64v.sys
         Driver Version: 1.03.0036.0006 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 15.12.2017 00:00:00, 226760 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: NVIDIA Corporation
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Mikrofon (USB Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 10.00.17134.0001 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 4/12/2018 01:33:46, 151552 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Mikrofon (HD Webcam C270)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 10.00.17134.0001 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 4/12/2018 01:33:46, 151552 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

---------------------
Video Capture Devices
Number of Devices: 1
---------------------
           FriendlyName: Logitech HD Webcam C270
               Category: Camera
           SymbolicLink: \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#6&174c83c1&0&0000#{e5323777-f976-4f5b-9b55-b94699c46e44}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083}
               Location: n/a
               Rotation: n/a
           Manufacturer: Logitech
             HardwareID: USB\VID_046D&PID_0825&REV_0010&MI_00,USB\VID_046D&PID_0825&MI_00
             DriverDesc: Logitech HD Webcam C270
         DriverProvider: Logitech
          DriverVersion: 13.80.853.0
      DriverDateEnglish: 10/22/2012 00:00:00
    DriverDateLocalized: 22.10.2012 00:00:00
                Service: LVUVC64
                  Class: Image
          DevNodeStatus: 180200A[DN_DRIVER_LOADED|DN_STARTED|DN_DISABLEABLE|DN_NT_ENUMERATOR|DN_NT_DRIVER]
            ContainerId: {77DD98B2-223A-5219-95E2-A3D108E3E390}
            ProblemCode: No Problem
  BusReportedDeviceDesc: n/a
                 Parent: USB\VID_046D&PID_0825\C454BB50
      DriverProblemDesc: n/a
           UpperFilters: n/a
           LowerFilters: n/a
                  Stack: \Driver\avusbflt,\Driver\ksthunk,\Driver\LVUVC64,\Driver\usbccgp
      ContainerCategory: Imaging.Webcam
          SensorGroupID: n/a
                   MFT0: n/a
                   DMFT: n/a
  DependentStillCapture: n/a
     EnablePlatformDMFT: n/a
              DMFTChain: n/a
 EnableDshowRedirection: n/a
     FrameServerEnabled: n/a
             ProfileIDs: n/a

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Maus
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Tastatur
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer Firefly
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0C00
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer BlackWidow Chroma
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0203
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer Mamba
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0046
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer Mamba
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0046
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer Mamba
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0046
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer Mamba
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0046
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer BlackWidow Chroma
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0203
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer BlackWidow Chroma
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0203
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: ROG Gaming Display Aura Device
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0B05, 0x186E
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer BlackWidow Chroma
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0203
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Audio Device
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0D8C, 0x0012
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer Firefly
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0C00
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer Firefly
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0C00
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer Firefly
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0C00
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ ASMedia USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1B21, 0x1242
| Matching Device ID: USB\ASMEDIAROOT_Hub&VID1B21&PID1242&VER0001001600360001
| Service: asmthub3
| Driver: asmthub3.sys, 7/13/2016 15:11:58, 149888 bytes
| 
+-+ USB-Verbundgerät
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0046
| | Location: Port_#0004.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: USB\COMPOSITE
| | Service: usbccgp
| | Driver: usbccgp.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 168864 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Razer Mamba
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0046
| | | Location: 0005.0000.0000.004.004.000.000.000.000
| | | Matching Device ID: USB\VID_1532&PID_0046&MI_00
| | | Lower Filters: rzmpos
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: rzmpos.sys, 10/30/2016 14:44:40, 48144 bytes
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 42496 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 173568 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 6/8/2018 11:01:36, 46080 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ Razer Mamba
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0046
| | | | Matching Device ID: HID\VID_1532&PID_0046&MI_00
| | | | Upper Filters: rzudd
| | | | Service: mouhid
| | | | Driver: rzudd.sys, 10/30/2016 14:44:46, 204824 bytes
| | | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 33280 bytes
| | | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 56728 bytes
| | | 
| +-+ Razer Mamba
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0046
| | | Location: 0005.0000.0000.004.004.000.000.000.000
| | | Matching Device ID: USB\VID_1532&PID_0046&MI_01
| | | Lower Filters: rzendpt
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: rzendpt.sys, 10/30/2016 14:41:22, 52240 bytes
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 42496 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 173568 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 6/8/2018 11:01:36, 46080 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ Razer Mamba
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0046
| | | | Matching Device ID: HID\VID_1532&PID_0046&MI_01&Col01
| | | | Upper Filters: rzudd
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | | | Driver: rzudd.sys, 10/30/2016 14:44:46, 204824 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 40448 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 63904 bytes
| | | 
| +-+ Razer Mamba Tournament Edition
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0046
| | | Location: 0005.0000.0000.004.004.000.000.000.000
| | | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_1532&pid_0046&mi_02
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: RzS3WizardPkgS2S3.exe, , 0 bytes
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 42496 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 173568 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 6/8/2018 11:01:36, 46080 bytes
| | | Driver: RazerS2S3Coinstaller.dll, 3/15/2018 22:30:00, 79472 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-Tastatur
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0046
| | | | Matching Device ID: HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_KEYBOARD
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | | | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 40448 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 63904 bytes
| 
+ USB-Root-Hub (USB 3.0)
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0xA12F
| Matching Device ID: USB\ROOT_HUB30
| Service: USBHUB3
| Driver: USBHUB3.SYS, 8/3/2018 05:40:43, 566568 bytes
| 
+-+ USB-Verbundgerät
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0C00
| | Location: Port_#0010.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: USB\COMPOSITE
| | Service: usbccgp
| | Driver: usbccgp.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 168864 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Razer Firefly
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0C00
| | | Location: 0000.0014.0000.010.000.000.000.000.000
| | | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_1532&pid_0c00&mi_00
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: RzS3WizardPkgS2S3.exe, , 0 bytes
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 42496 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 173568 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 6/8/2018 11:01:36, 46080 bytes
| | | Driver: RazerS2S3Coinstaller.dll, 3/15/2018 22:30:00, 79472 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ Razer Firefly
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0C00
| | | | Matching Device ID: HID\VID_1532&PID_0C00&MI_00
| | | | Upper Filters: rzudd
| | | | Service: mouhid
| | | | Driver: rzudd.sys, 10/30/2016 14:44:46, 204824 bytes
| | | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 33280 bytes
| | | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 56728 bytes
| | | 
| +-+ USB-Eingabegerät
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0C00
| | | Location: 0000.0014.0000.010.000.000.000.000.000
| | | Matching Device ID: USB\Class_03
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 42496 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 173568 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 6/8/2018 11:01:36, 46080 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ Razer Firefly
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0C00
| | | | Matching Device ID: HID\VID_1532&PID_0C00&MI_01&Col01
| | | | Upper Filters: rzudd
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | | | Driver: rzudd.sys, 10/30/2016 14:44:46, 204824 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 40448 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 63904 bytes
| | | 
| +-+ USB-Eingabegerät
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0C00
| | | Location: 0000.0014.0000.010.000.000.000.000.000
| | | Matching Device ID: USB\Class_03
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 42496 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 173568 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 6/8/2018 11:01:36, 46080 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-Tastatur
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0C00
| | | | Matching Device ID: HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_KEYBOARD
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | | | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 40448 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 63904 bytes
| | 
+-+ USB-Verbundgerät
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0203
| | Location: Port_#0012.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: USB\COMPOSITE
| | Service: usbccgp
| | Driver: usbccgp.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 168864 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Razer BlackWidow Chroma
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0203
| | | Location: 0000.0014.0000.012.000.000.000.000.000
| | | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_1532&pid_0203&mi_00
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: RzS3WizardPkgS2S3.exe, , 0 bytes
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 42496 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 173568 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 6/8/2018 11:01:36, 46080 bytes
| | | Driver: RazerS2S3Coinstaller.dll, 3/15/2018 22:30:00, 79472 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-Tastatur
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0203
| | | | Matching Device ID: HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_KEYBOARD
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | | | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 40448 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 63904 bytes
| | | 
| +-+ Razer BlackWidow Chroma
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0203
| | | Location: 0000.0014.0000.012.000.000.000.000.000
| | | Matching Device ID: USB\VID_1532&PID_0203&MI_01
| | | Lower Filters: rzendpt
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: rzendpt.sys, 10/30/2016 14:41:22, 52240 bytes
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 42496 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 173568 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 6/8/2018 11:01:36, 46080 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ Razer BlackWidow Chroma
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0203
| | | | Matching Device ID: HID\VID_1532&PID_0203&MI_01&Col01
| | | | Upper Filters: rzudd
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | | | Driver: rzudd.sys, 10/30/2016 14:44:46, 204824 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 40448 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 63904 bytes
| | | 
| +-+ USB-Eingabegerät
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0203
| | | Location: 0000.0014.0000.012.000.000.000.000.000
| | | Matching Device ID: USB\Class_03
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 42496 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/10/2018 06:50:41, 173568 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 6/8/2018 11:01:36, 46080 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ Razer BlackWidow Chroma
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0203
| | | | Matching Device ID: HID\VID_1532&PID_0203&MI_02
| | | | Upper Filters: rzudd
| | | | Service: mouhid
| | | | Driver: rzudd.sys, 10/30/2016 14:44:46, 204824 bytes
| | | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 33280 bytes
| | | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 56728 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 178.6 GB
Total Space: 237.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: NVMe Samsung SSD 960 SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 200.0 GB
Total Space: 488.4 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Samsung SSD 860 PRO 512GB

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NSB0
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 10.00.17134.0137 (German), 6/15/2018 06:36:47, 159744 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 - A110
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A110&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_F1\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 10.00.17134.0254 (German), 8/9/2018 06:54:29, 375704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_15B8&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_31\3&11583659&0&FE
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e1d65x64.sys, 12.17.0008.0009 (German), 1/30/2018 20:46:16, 555560 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e1d65x64.din, 10/31/2017 06:55:20, 3130 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NicCo4.dll, 4.02.0003.0000 (English), 10/31/2017 08:36:42, 134448 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NicInstD.dll, 9.12.0020.0000 (English), 1/30/2018 20:46:16, 100304 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e1dmsg.dll, 10.00.0768.0000 (English), 1/30/2018 20:46:16, 88616 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_31\3&11583659&0&B0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\TeeDriverW8x64.sys, 11.07.0000.1040 (English), 7/27/2017 08:47:50, 206496 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) E3 - 1200/1500 v5/6th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) PCIe Controller (x16) - 1901
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1901&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_07\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 10.00.17134.0254 (German), 8/9/2018 06:54:29, 375704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family Thermal subsystem - A131
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A131&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_31\3&11583659&0&A2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1B06&SUBSYS_147119DA&REV_A1\4&B3020A5&0&0009
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\dbInstaller.exe, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:10:14, 473960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\nvdrsdb.bin, 3/16/2018 02:57:58, 1477208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\NvContainerSetup.exe, 1.00.0007.0000 (German), 3/16/2018 20:11:22, 4194056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\NvCplSetupInt.exe, 1.00.0007.0000 (German), 3/16/2018 20:11:26, 101307088 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\detoured.dll, 2.01.0000.0224 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:42, 29216 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\nvd3d9wrap.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:24, 230416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\nvdxgiwrap.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:54, 154528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\detoured.dll, 2.01.0000.0224 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:44, 28576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\nvd3d9wrapx.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:28, 273704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\nvdxgiwrapx.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:56, 182080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\license.txt, 6/24/2018 19:27:45, 27203 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI\MCU.exe, 1.01.5204.20580 (German), 3/16/2018 20:10:40, 858200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI\nvdebugdump.exe, 6.14.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:34, 427928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI\nvidia-smi.1.pdf, 3/16/2018 02:57:58, 78094 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI\nvidia-smi.exe, 8.17.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:12:16, 519096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI\nvml.dll, 8.17.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:13:00, 928152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\OpenCL\OpenCL.dll, 2.00.0004.0000 (English), 3/16/2018 20:15:22, 447848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\OpenCL\OpenCL64.dll, 2.00.0004.0000 (English), 3/16/2018 20:15:24, 542056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvlddmkm.sys, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:12:56, 17526688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nv-vk64.json, 3/16/2018 02:57:58, 669 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvd3dumx.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:36, 19143688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvd3dumx_cfg.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:42, 19536728 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvinitx.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:26, 209128 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvldumdx.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:30, 949016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvoglshim64.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:38, 184320 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvoglv64.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:13:16, 35667896 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvumdshimx.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:02:06, 591216 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvwgf2umx.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:02:18, 29230304 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvwgf2umx_cfg.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:02:26, 30068848 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvFBC64.dll, 6.14.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:56, 1138432 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvIFR64.dll, 6.14.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:12:40, 997280 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvIFROpenGL.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:12:44, 625592 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvDecMFTMjpeg.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:40, 748960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvEncMFTH264.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:02, 1346128 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvEncMFThevc.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:08, 1355408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvEncodeAPI64.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:14, 811992 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi64.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:12, 4629824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcompiler.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:14, 40278616 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:20, 12966216 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 7.17.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:30, 4318464 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvfatbinaryLoader.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:20, 1153568 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvinfo.pb, 3/16/2018 02:57:58, 48407 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmcumd.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:34, 633224 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvopencl.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:48, 19854816 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvptxJitCompiler.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:58, 13571008 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nv-vk32.json, 3/16/2018 02:57:58, 669 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvd3dum.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:30, 15735648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvd3dum_cfg.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:48, 16059936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvinit.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:22, 182784 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvldumd.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:28, 790576 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvoglshim32.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:36, 156064 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvoglv32.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:13:08, 28237856 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvumdshim.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:02:04, 508096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvwgf2um.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:02:10, 24754864 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvwgf2um_cfg.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:02:34, 25662920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\NvFBC.dll, 6.14.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:54, 1066072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\NvIFR.dll, 6.14.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:12:36, 949176 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\NvIFROpenGL.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:12:42, 515672 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvDecMFTMjpeg.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:36, 608344 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvEncMFTH264.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:58, 1061168 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvEncMFThevc.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:04, 1067368 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvEncodeAPI.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:12, 650232 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvapi.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:08, 3937000 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvcompiler.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:04, 35189336 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvcuda.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:16, 11000296 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvcuvid.dll, 7.17.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:28, 3719200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvfatbinaryLoader.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:16, 902096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvopencl.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:42, 16496072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvptxJitCompiler.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:54, 11131872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\VulkanRT-Installer.exe, 1.00.0065.0001 (English), 3/16/2018 20:15:44, 989584 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdispco6439124.dll, 2.00.0049.0004 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:46, 1985280 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdispgenco6439124.dll, 2.00.0026.0002 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:50, 1684000 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family LPC Controller (Z170) - A145
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A145&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_31\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/12/2018 01:33:49, 18848 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family SMBus - A123
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A123&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_31\3&11583659&0&FC
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible-Hostcontroller – 1.0 (Microsoft)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A12F&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_31\3&11583659&0&A0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBXHCI.SYS, 10.00.17134.0001 (German), 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 434592 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\UMDF\UsbXhciCompanion.dll, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/12/2018 01:33:52, 123576 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_10EF&SUBSYS_147119DA&REV_A1\4&B3020A5&0&0109
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/12/2018 01:33:45, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\drmk.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/12/2018 01:33:46, 98304 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\portcls.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/12/2018 01:33:46, 379392 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A170&SUBSYS_DA111462&REV_31\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/12/2018 01:33:45, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\drmk.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/12/2018 01:33:46, 98304 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\portcls.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/12/2018 01:33:46, 379392 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) E3 - 1200/1500 v5/6th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) Host Bridge/DRAM Registers - 191F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_191F&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_07\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Samsung NVMe Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00\4&F82F15A&0&00D8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secnvme.sys, 2.02.0000.1703 (English), 3/20/2017 12:11:22, 135680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family PCI Root Port #17 - A167
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A167&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_F1\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 10.00.17134.0254 (German), 8/9/2018 06:54:29, 375704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family PMC - A121
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A121&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_31\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) E3 - 1200/1500 v5/6th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) PCIe Controller (x8) - 1905
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1905&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_07\3&11583659&0&09
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 10.00.17134.0254 (German), 8/9/2018 06:54:29, 375704 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1B06&SUBSYS_147119DA&REV_A1\4&358A712B&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\dbInstaller.exe, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:10:14, 473960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\nvdrsdb.bin, 3/16/2018 02:57:58, 1477208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\NvContainerSetup.exe, 1.00.0007.0000 (German), 3/16/2018 20:11:22, 4194056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\NvCplSetupInt.exe, 1.00.0007.0000 (German), 3/16/2018 20:11:26, 101307088 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\detoured.dll, 2.01.0000.0224 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:42, 29216 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\nvd3d9wrap.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:24, 230416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\nvdxgiwrap.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:54, 154528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\detoured.dll, 2.01.0000.0224 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:44, 28576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\nvd3d9wrapx.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:28, 273704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\nvdxgiwrapx.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:56, 182080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\license.txt, 6/24/2018 19:27:45, 27203 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI\MCU.exe, 1.01.5204.20580 (German), 3/16/2018 20:10:40, 858200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI\nvdebugdump.exe, 6.14.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:34, 427928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI\nvidia-smi.1.pdf, 3/16/2018 02:57:58, 78094 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI\nvidia-smi.exe, 8.17.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:12:16, 519096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI\nvml.dll, 8.17.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:13:00, 928152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\OpenCL\OpenCL.dll, 2.00.0004.0000 (English), 3/16/2018 20:15:22, 447848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\OpenCL\OpenCL64.dll, 2.00.0004.0000 (English), 3/16/2018 20:15:24, 542056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvlddmkm.sys, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:12:56, 17526688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nv-vk64.json, 3/16/2018 02:57:58, 669 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvd3dumx.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:36, 19143688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvd3dumx_cfg.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:42, 19536728 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvinitx.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:26, 209128 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvldumdx.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:30, 949016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvoglshim64.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:38, 184320 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvoglv64.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:13:16, 35667896 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvumdshimx.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:02:06, 591216 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvwgf2umx.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:02:18, 29230304 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvwgf2umx_cfg.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:02:26, 30068848 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvFBC64.dll, 6.14.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:56, 1138432 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvIFR64.dll, 6.14.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:12:40, 997280 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvIFROpenGL.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:12:44, 625592 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvDecMFTMjpeg.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:40, 748960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvEncMFTH264.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:02, 1346128 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvEncMFThevc.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:08, 1355408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvEncodeAPI64.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:14, 811992 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi64.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:12, 4629824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcompiler.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:14, 40278616 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:20, 12966216 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 7.17.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:30, 4318464 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvfatbinaryLoader.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:20, 1153568 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvinfo.pb, 3/16/2018 02:57:58, 48407 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmcumd.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:34, 633224 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvopencl.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:48, 19854816 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvptxJitCompiler.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:58, 13571008 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nv-vk32.json, 3/16/2018 02:57:58, 669 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvd3dum.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:30, 15735648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvd3dum_cfg.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:48, 16059936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvinit.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:22, 182784 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvldumd.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:28, 790576 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvoglshim32.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:36, 156064 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvoglv32.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:13:08, 28237856 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvumdshim.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:02:04, 508096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvwgf2um.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:02:10, 24754864 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\nvwgf2um_cfg.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:02:34, 25662920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\NvFBC.dll, 6.14.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:54, 1066072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\NvIFR.dll, 6.14.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:12:36, 949176 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\NvIFROpenGL.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:12:42, 515672 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvDecMFTMjpeg.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:36, 608344 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvEncMFTH264.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:58, 1061168 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvEncMFThevc.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:04, 1067368 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvEncodeAPI.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:12, 650232 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvapi.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:08, 3937000 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvcompiler.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:04, 35189336 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvcuda.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:00:16, 11000296 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvcuvid.dll, 7.17.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:28, 3719200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvfatbinaryLoader.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:16, 902096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvopencl.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:42, 16496072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvptxJitCompiler.dll, 23.21.0013.9124 (English), 3/16/2018 20:01:54, 11131872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_95d88c9d04436846\VulkanRT-Installer.exe, 1.00.0065.0001 (English), 3/16/2018 20:15:44, 989584 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdispco6439124.dll, 2.00.0049.0004 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:46, 1985280 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdispgenco6439124.dll, 2.00.0026.0002 (English), 3/16/2018 20:11:50, 1684000 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 - A112
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A112&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_F1\3&11583659&0&E2
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 10.00.17134.0254 (German), 8/9/2018 06:54:29, 375704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 100 Series/C230 Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A102&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_31\3&11583659&0&B8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\iaStorA.sys, 15.08.0001.1007 (English), 12/14/2017 07:27:07, 905736 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) E3 - 1200/1500 v5/6th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) Gaussian Mixture Model - 1911
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1911&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_00\3&11583659&0&40
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_10EF&SUBSYS_147119DA&REV_A1\4&358A712B&0&0108
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/12/2018 01:33:45, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\drmk.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/12/2018 01:33:46, 98304 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\portcls.sys, 10.00.17134.0001 (English), 4/12/2018 01:33:46, 379392 bytes

     Name: ASMedia USB3.1 eXtensible Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1242&SUBSYS_7A111462&REV_00\4&23AF5C50&0&00E2
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asmtxhci.sys, 1.16.0036.0001 (German), 7/13/2016 15:12:00, 454016 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,10.00.17134.0001
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,10.00.17134.0001
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,10.00.17134.0001
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,10.00.17134.0001
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,10.00.17134.0001
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,10.00.17134.0112
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,10.00.17134.0001
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.17134.0001
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,10.00.17134.0191
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,10.00.17134.0001
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,10.00.17134.0001
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,10.00.17134.0001
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,10.00.17134.0001
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,10.00.17134.0001
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,10.00.17134.0112
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,10.00.17134.0112
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,10.00.17134.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.17134.0001
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,10.00.17134.0001
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,10.00.17134.0112
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,10.00.17134.0001
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,10.00.17134.0001
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,10.00.17134.0001
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,10.00.17134.0001
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,10.00.17134.0001
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,10.00.17134.0001
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,10.00.17134.0112
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,10.00.17134.0001
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,10.00.17134.0137
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,10.00.17134.0001
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.17134.0001

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,10.00.17134.0001
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,10.00.17134.0001
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,10.00.17134.0001
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,10.00.17134.0001
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,10.00.17134.0001
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,10.00.17134.0001
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001

Audio Capture Sources:
Mikrofon (USB Audio Device),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Mikrofon (HD Webcam C270),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,10.00.17134.0001

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,10.00.17134.0137
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,10.00.17134.0137
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,10.00.17134.0137

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,10.00.17134.0001
HD Webcam C270,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.17134.0001
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.17134.0001
Realtek HD Audio Line input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.17134.0001
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.17134.0001
Logitech HD Webcam C270,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,10.00.17134.0001
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,10.00.17134.0001
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.17134.0001
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.17134.0001
Realtek HD Audio 2nd output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.17134.0001
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,10.00.17134.0001
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,10.00.17134.0001
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,10.00.17134.0001
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,10.00.17134.0001
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,10.00.17134.0001

Video Capture Sources:
Logitech HD Webcam C270,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,10.00.17134.0001

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,10.00.17134.0001

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,10.00.17134.0001
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,10.00.17134.0001

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.17134.0001

Audio Renderers:
Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
DirectSound: ROG PG27U (NVIDIA High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
DirectSound: DELL U2515H (NVIDIA High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
DirectSound: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
ROG PG27U (NVIDIA High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001
DELL U2515H (NVIDIA High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.17134.0001


----------------------------
Preferred DirectShow Filters
----------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\DirectShow\Preferred]

<media subtype GUID>, [<filter friendly name>, ]<filter CLSID>

MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG1Payload, MPEG Video Decoder, CLSID_CMpegVideoCodec
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG1Packet, MPEG Video Decoder, CLSID_CMpegVideoCodec
MEDIASUBTYPE_DVD_LPCM_AUDIO, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG2_AUDIO, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG2_VIDEO, Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2VidDecoderDS
{78766964-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
{7634706D-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp4s, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
{6C737664-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, DV Video Decoder, CLSID_DVVideoCodec
{64737664-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, DV Video Decoder, CLSID_DVVideoCodec
{64697678-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
{64687664-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, DV Video Decoder, CLSID_DVVideoCodec
{58564944-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
{5634504D-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MP4S, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVR, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVP, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MJPG, MJPEG Decompressor, CLSID_MjpegDec
{44495658-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVA, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_mpg4, Mpeg4 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPG4, Mpeg4 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_h264, Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2VidDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_H264, Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2VidDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMV3, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp43, Mpeg43 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MP43, Mpeg43 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_m4s2, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMV2, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MSS2, WMV Screen decoder DMO, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_M4S2, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WVP2, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp42, Mpeg4 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MP42, Mpeg4 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMV1, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MSS1, WMV Screen decoder DMO, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WVC1, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_AVC1, Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2VidDecoderDS
{20637664-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, DV Video Decoder, CLSID_DVVideoCodec
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG_LOAS, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG_ADTS_AAC, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMAUDIO_LOSSLESS, WMAudio Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMAUDIO3, WMAudio Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_WMAudioV8, WMAudio Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MSAUDIO1, WMAudio Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_RAW_AAC1, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_MP3, MP3 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMP3DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG1AudioPayload, MPEG Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMpegAudioCodec
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_WMSP2, WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_WMSP1, WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject


---------------------------
Media Foundation Transforms
---------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\Transforms]

<category>:
  <transform friendly name>, <transform CLSID>, <flags>, [<merit>, ]<file name>, <file version>

Video Decoders:
  NVIDIA MJPEG Video Decoder MFT, {70F36578-2741-454F-B494-E8563DDD1CB4}, 0x4, 8, nvDecMFTMjpeg.dll, 23.21.0013.9124
  Microsoft MPEG Video Decoder MFT, {2D709E52-123F-49B5-9CBC-9AF5CDE28FB9}, 0x1, msmpeg2vdec.dll, 10.00.17134.0191
  DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}, 0x1, mfdvdec.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT, 0x1, mp4sdecd.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Microsoft H264 Video Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSH264DecoderMFT, 0x1, msmpeg2vdec.dll, 10.00.17134.0191
  WMV Screen decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject, 0x1, wmvsdecd.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject, 0x1, wmvdecod.dll, 10.00.17134.0112
  MJPEG Decoder MFT, {CB17E772-E1CC-4633-8450-5617AF577905}, 0x1, mfmjpegdec.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Mpeg43 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject, 0x1, mp43decd.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Microsoft WebM MF VP8 Decoder Transform, {E3AAF548-C9A4-4C6E-234D-5ADA374B0000}, 0x1, MSVP9DEC.dll, 10.00.17134.0137
  Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject, 0x1, mpg4decd.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
Video Encoders:
  NVIDIA H.264 Encoder MFT, {60F44560-5A20-4857-BFEF-D29773CB8040}, 0x4, 8, nvEncMFTH264.dll, 23.21.0013.9124
  NVIDIA HEVC Encoder MFT, {966F107C-8EA2-425D-B822-E4A71BEF01D7}, 0x4, 8, nvEncMFThevc.dll, 23.21.0013.9124
  H264 Encoder MFT, {6CA50344-051A-4DED-9779-A43305165E35}, 0x1, mfh264enc.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  WMVideo8 Encoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVXEncMediaObject, 0x1, wmvxencd.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Microsoft MF VPX Encoder Transform, {AEB6C755-2546-4881-82CC-E15AE5EBFF3D}, 0x1, MSVPXENC.dll, 10.00.17134.0191
  H263 Encoder MFT, {BC47FCFE-98A0-4F27-BB07-698AF24F2B38}, 0x1, mfh263enc.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  WMVideo9 Encoder MFT, CLSID_CWMV9EncMediaObject, 0x1, wmvencod.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder MFT, {E6335F02-80B7-4DC4-ADFA-DFE7210D20D5}, 0x2, msmpeg2enc.dll, 10.00.17134.0112
Video Effects:
  Frame Rate Converter, CLSID_CFrameRateConvertDmo, 0x1, mfvdsp.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Resizer MFT, CLSID_CResizerDMO, 0x1, vidreszr.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  VideoStabilization MFT, {51571744-7FE4-4FF2-A498-2DC34FF74F1B}, 0x1, MSVideoDSP.dll, 10.00.17134.0254
  Color Control, CLSID_CColorControlDmo, 0x1, mfvdsp.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Color Converter MFT, CLSID_CColorConvertDMO, 0x1, colorcnv.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
Video Processor:
  Microsoft Video Processor MFT, {88753B26-5B24-49BD-B2E7-0C445C78C982}, 0x1, msvproc.dll, 10.00.17134.0254
Audio Decoders:
  Microsoft Dolby Digital Plus Decoder MFT, {177C0AFE-900B-48D4-9E4C-57ADD250B3D4}, 0x1, DolbyDecMFT.dll, 10.00.17134.0081
  MS AMRNB Decoder MFT, {265011AE-5481-4F77-A295-ABB6FFE8D63E}, 0x1, MSAMRNBDecoder.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject, 0x1, WMADMOD.DLL, 10.00.17134.0001
  Microsoft AAC Audio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSAACDecMFT, 0x1, MSAudDecMFT.dll, 10.00.17134.0112
  A-law Wrapper MFT, {36CB6E0C-78C1-42B2-9943-846262F31786}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 10.00.17134.0137
  GSM ACM Wrapper MFT, {4A76B469-7B66-4DD4-BA2D-DDF244C766DC}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 10.00.17134.0137
  WMAPro over S/PDIF MFT, CLSID_CWMAudioSpdTxDMO, 0x1, WMADMOD.DLL, 10.00.17134.0001
  Microsoft Opus Audio Decoder MFT, {63E17C10-2D43-4C42-8FE3-8D8B63E46A6A}, 0x1, MSOpusDecoder.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Microsoft FLAC Audio Decoder MFT, {6B0B3E6B-A2C5-4514-8055-AFE8A95242D9}, 0x1, MSFlacDecoder.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Microsoft MPEG Audio Decoder MFT, {70707B39-B2CA-4015-ABEA-F8447D22D88B}, 0x1, MSAudDecMFT.dll, 10.00.17134.0112
  WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject, 0x1, WMSPDMOD.DLL, 10.00.17134.0001
  G711 Wrapper MFT, {92B66080-5E2D-449E-90C4-C41F268E5514}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 10.00.17134.0137
  IMA ADPCM ACM Wrapper MFT, {A16E1BFF-A80D-48AD-AECD-A35C005685FE}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 10.00.17134.0137
  MP3 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMP3DecMediaObject, 0x1, mp3dmod.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Microsoft ALAC Audio Decoder MFT, {C0CD7D12-31FC-4BBC-B363-7322EE3E1879}, 0x1, MSAlacDecoder.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  ADPCM ACM Wrapper MFT, {CA34FE0A-5722-43AD-AF23-05F7650257DD}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 10.00.17134.0137
  Dolby TrueHD IEC-61937 converter MFT, {CF5EEEDF-0E92-4B3B-A161-BD0FFE545E4B}, 0x1, mfaudiocnv.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  DTS IEC-61937 converter MFT, {D035E24C-C877-42D7-A795-2A8A339B472F}, 0x1, mfaudiocnv.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
Audio Encoders:
  LPCM DVD-Audio MFT, {068A8476-9229-4CC0-9D49-2FC699DCD30A}, 0x1, mfaudiocnv.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  MP3 Encoder ACM Wrapper MFT, {11103421-354C-4CCA-A7A3-1AFF9A5B6701}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 10.00.17134.0137
  Microsoft FLAC Audio Encoder MFT, {128509E9-C44E-45DC-95E9-C255B8F466A6}, 0x1, MSFlacEncoder.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  WM Speech Encoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPEncMediaObject2, 0x1, WMSPDMOE.DLL, 10.00.17134.0001
  MS AMRNB Encoder MFT, {2FAE8AFE-04A3-423A-A814-85DB454712B0}, 0x1, MSAMRNBEncoder.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder MFT, {46A4DD5C-73F8-4304-94DF-308F760974F4}, 0x1, msmpeg2enc.dll, 10.00.17134.0112
  WMAudio Encoder MFT, CLSID_CWMAEncMediaObject, 0x1, WMADMOE.DLL, 10.00.17134.0001
  Microsoft AAC Audio Encoder MFT, {93AF0C51-2275-45D2-A35B-F2BA21CAED00}, 0x1, mfAACEnc.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Microsoft ALAC Audio Encoder MFT, {9AB6A28C-748E-4B6A-BFFF-CC443B8E8FB4}, 0x1, MSAlacEncoder.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Microsoft Dolby Digital Encoder MFT, {AC3315C9-F481-45D7-826C-0B406C1F64B8}, 0x1, msac3enc.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
Audio Effects:
  AEC, CLSID_CWMAudioAEC, 0x1, mfwmaaec.dll, 10.00.17134.0001
  Resampler MFT, CLSID_CResamplerMediaObject, 0x1, resampledmo.dll, 10.00.17134.0137
Multiplexers:
  Microsoft MPEG2 Multiplexer MFT, {AB300F71-01AB-46D2-AB6C-64906CB03258}, 0x2, mfmpeg2srcsnk.dll, 10.00.17134.0137
Others:
  Microsoft H264 Video Remux (MPEG2TSToMP4) MFT, {05A47EBB-8BF0-4CBF-AD2F-3B71D75866F5}, 0x1, msmpeg2vdec.dll, 10.00.17134.0191


--------------------------------------------
Media Foundation Enabled Hardware Categories
--------------------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Foundation\HardwareMFT]

EnableDecoders = 1
EnableEncoders = 1


-------------------------------------
Media Foundation Byte Stream Handlers
-------------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Foundation\ByteStreamHandlers]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\MediaSources\Preferred]

<file ext. or MIME type>, <handler CLSID>, <brief description>[, Preferred]

.3g2, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.3gp, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.3gp2, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.3gpp, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.aac, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.ac3, {46031BA1-083F-47D9-8369-23C92BDAB2FF}, AC-3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.adt, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.adts, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.am?, {EFE6208A-0A2C-49FA-8A01-3768B559B6DA}, MF AMRNB Media Source ByteStreamHandler
.amr, {EFE6208A-0A2C-49FA-8A01-3768B559B6DA}, MF AMRNB Media Source ByteStreamHandler, Preferred
.asf, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.avi, {7AFA253E-F823-42F6-A5D9-714BDE467412}, AVI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.dvr-ms, {65964407-A5D8-4060-85B0-1CCD63F768E2}, dvr-ms Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.dvr-ms, {A8721937-E2FB-4D7A-A9EE-4EB08C890B6E}, MF SBE Source ByteStreamHandler
.ec3, {46031BA1-083F-47D9-8369-23C92BDAB2FF}, AC-3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.flac, {0E41CFB8-0506-40F4-A516-77CC23642D91}, MF FLAC Media Source ByteStreamHandler, Preferred
.m2t, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.m2ts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.m4a, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.m4v, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mk3d, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, MKV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mka, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, MKV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mks, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, MKV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mkv, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, MKV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mod, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mov, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mp2v, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mp3, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mp4, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mp4v, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mpa, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mpeg, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mpg, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.nsc, {B084785C-DDE0-4D30-8CA8-05A373E185BE}, NSC Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.sami, {7A56C4CB-D678-4188-85A8-BA2EF68FA10D}, SAMI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.smi, {7A56C4CB-D678-4188-85A8-BA2EF68FA10D}, SAMI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.tod, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.ts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.tts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.uvu, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.vob, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wav, {42C9B9F5-16FC-47EF-AF22-DA05F7C842E3}, WAV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.weba, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, WEBM Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.webm, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, WEBM Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wm, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wma, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wmv, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wtv, {65964407-A5D8-4060-85B0-1CCD63F768E2}, WTV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/3gpp, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/3gpp2, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/aac, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/aacp, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/eac3, {46031BA1-083F-47D9-8369-23C92BDAB2FF}, AC-3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/flac, {0E41CFB8-0506-40F4-A516-77CC23642D91}, MF FLAC Media Source ByteStreamHandler, Preferred
audio/L16, {3FFB3B8C-EB99-472B-8902-E1C1B05F07CF}, LPCM Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mp3, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mp4, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/MP4A-LATM, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mpa, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mpeg, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mpeg3, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/vnd.dlna.adts, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/vnd.dolby.dd-raw, {46031BA1-083F-47D9-8369-23C92BDAB2FF}, AC-3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/wav, {42C9B9F5-16FC-47EF-AF22-DA05F7C842E3}, WAV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/webm, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, WEBM Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-aac, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-flac, {0E41CFB8-0506-40F4-A516-77CC23642D91}, MF FLAC Media Source ByteStreamHandler, Preferred
audio/x-m4a, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-matroska, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, MKV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-mp3, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-mpeg, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-ms-wma, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-wav, {42C9B9F5-16FC-47EF-AF22-DA05F7C842E3}, WAV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/3gpp, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/3gpp2, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/avi, {7AFA253E-F823-42F6-A5D9-714BDE467412}, AVI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/mp4, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/mpeg, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/msvideo, {7AFA253E-F823-42F6-A5D9-714BDE467412}, AVI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/vnd.dece.mp4, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/vnd.dlna.mpeg-tts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/webm, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, WEBM Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-m4v, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-matroska, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, MKV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-ms-asf, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-ms-wm, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-ms-wmv, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-msvideo, {7AFA253E-F823-42F6-A5D9-714BDE467412}, AVI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred


--------------------------------
Media Foundation Scheme Handlers
--------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Foundation\SchemeHandlers]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\MediaSources\Preferred]

<URL type>, <handler CLSID>, <brief description>[, Preferred]

file:, {477EC299-1421-4BDD-971F-7CCB933F21AD}, File Scheme Handler, Preferred
http:, {44CB442B-9DA9-49DF-B3FD-023777B16E50}, Http Scheme Handler
http:, {9EC4B4F9-3029-45AD-947B-344DE2A249E2}, Urlmon Scheme Handler
http:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
httpd:, {44CB442B-9DA9-49DF-B3FD-023777B16E50}, Http Scheme Handler, Preferred
https:, {37A61C8B-7F8E-4D08-B12B-248D73E9AB4F}, Secure Http Scheme Handler, Preferred
httpsd:, {37A61C8B-7F8E-4D08-B12B-248D73E9AB4F}, Secure Http Scheme Handler, Preferred
httpt:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
httpu:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
mcast:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
mcrecv:, {FA6D33D4-9405-4BA5-9983-12604AC8E77A}, Miracast Sink Scheme Handler, Preferred
mms:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
ms-appdata:, {CFC81939-3886-4ACF-9692-DA58037AE716}, MsAppData Scheme Handler, Preferred
ms-appx-web:, {8DB0224B-3D65-4F6F-8E12-BEB4B78B8974}, MsAppxWeb Scheme Handler, Preferred
ms-appx:, {8DB0224B-3D65-4F6F-8E12-BEB4B78B8974}, MsAppx Scheme Handler, Preferred
ms-winsoundevent:, {F79A6BF9-7415-4CF3-AE10-4559509ABC3C}, Sound Event Scheme Handler, Preferred
rtsp:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
rtspt:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
rtspu:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
sdp:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred


-------------------------------------
Preferred Media Foundation Transforms
-------------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\Transforms\Preferred]

<media subtype GUID>, [<transform friendly name>, ]<transform CLSID>

{EB27CEC4-163E-4CA3-8B74-8E25F91B517E}, Dolby TrueHD IEC-61937 converter MFT, {CF5EEEDF-0E92-4B3B-A161-BD0FFE545E4B}
{E06D802C-DB46-11CF-B4D1-00805F6CBBEA}, Microsoft Dolby Digital Plus Decoder MFT, {177C0AFE-900B-48D4-9E4C-57ADD250B3D4}
MFVideoFormat_MPEG2, Microsoft MPEG Video Decoder MFT, {2D709E52-123F-49B5-9CBC-9AF5CDE28FB9}
MEDIASUBTYPE_DOLBY_DDPLUS, Microsoft Dolby Digital Plus Decoder MFT, {177C0AFE-900B-48D4-9E4C-57ADD250B3D4}
{A61AC364-AD0E-4744-89FF-213CE0DF8804}, DTS IEC-61937 converter MFT, {D035E24C-C877-42D7-A795-2A8A339B472F}
{A2E58EB7-0FA9-48BB-A40C-FA0E156D0645}, DTS IEC-61937 converter MFT, {D035E24C-C877-42D7-A795-2A8A339B472F}
{7634706D-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
{73616D72-767A-494D-B478-F29D25DC9037}, MS AMRNB Decoder MFT, {265011AE-5481-4F77-A295-ABB6FFE8D63E}
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp4s, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
MFVideoFormat_DVSL, DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}
MFVideoFormat_DVSD, DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}
MFVideoFormat_DVHD, DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}
{63616C61-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Microsoft ALAC Audio Decoder MFT, {C0CD7D12-31FC-4BBC-B363-7322EE3E1879}
MFVideoFormat_MP4V, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
MFVideoFormat_MP4S, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
{53314356-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVR, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVP, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_MJPG, MJPEG Decoder MFT, {CB17E772-E1CC-4633-8450-5617AF577905}
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVA, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
{3F40F4F0-5622-4FF8-B6D8-A17A584BEE5E}, Microsoft H264 Video Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSH264DecoderMFT
MEDIASUBTYPE_mpg4, Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPG4, Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_H264, Microsoft H264 Video Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSH264DecoderMFT
MFVideoFormat_WMV3, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
{33363248-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp43, Mpeg43 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_MP43, Mpeg43 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_m4s2, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
MFVideoFormat_WMV2, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_MSS2, WMV Screen decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_M4S2, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
MEDIASUBTYPE_WVP2, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp42, Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MP42, Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_WMV1, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_MSS1, WMV Screen decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_MPG1, Microsoft MPEG Video Decoder MFT, {2D709E52-123F-49B5-9CBC-9AF5CDE28FB9}
MFVideoFormat_WVC1, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
{30395056-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Microsoft WebM MF VP8 Decoder Transform, {E3AAF548-C9A4-4C6E-234D-5ADA374B0000}
{30385056-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Microsoft WebM MF VP8 Decoder Transform, {E3AAF548-C9A4-4C6E-234D-5ADA374B0000}
MFVideoFormat_DVC, DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}
{0000F1AC-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Microsoft FLAC Audio Decoder MFT, {6B0B3E6B-A2C5-4514-8055-AFE8A95242D9}
{00007361-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, MS AMRNB Decoder MFT, {265011AE-5481-4F77-A295-ABB6FFE8D63E}
{0000704F-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Microsoft Opus Audio Decoder MFT, {63E17C10-2D43-4C42-8FE3-8D8B63E46A6A}
{00006C61-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Microsoft ALAC Audio Decoder MFT, {C0CD7D12-31FC-4BBC-B363-7322EE3E1879}
{00002001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, DTS IEC-61937 converter MFT, {D035E24C-C877-42D7-A795-2A8A339B472F}
{00002000-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Microsoft Dolby Digital Plus Decoder MFT, {177C0AFE-900B-48D4-9E4C-57ADD250B3D4}
MFAudioFormat_AAC, Microsoft AAC Audio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSAACDecMFT
MFAudioFormat_ADTS, Microsoft AAC Audio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSAACDecMFT
MFAudioFormat_WMAudio_Lossless, WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MFAudioFormat_WMAudioV9, WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MFAudioFormat_WMAudioV8, WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MSAUDIO1, WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_RAW_AAC1, Microsoft AAC Audio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSAACDecMFT
MFAudioFormat_MP3, MP3 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMP3DecMediaObject
MFAudioFormat_MPEG, Microsoft MPEG Audio Decoder MFT, {70707B39-B2CA-4015-ABEA-F8447D22D88B}
{00000031-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, GSM ACM Wrapper MFT, {4A76B469-7B66-4DD4-BA2D-DDF244C766DC}
{00000011-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, IMA ADPCM ACM Wrapper MFT, {A16E1BFF-A80D-48AD-AECD-A35C005685FE}
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_WMSP2, WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject
MFAudioFormat_MSP1, WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject
KSDATAFORMAT_SUBTYPE_MULAW, G711 Wrapper MFT, {92B66080-5E2D-449E-90C4-C41F268E5514}
{00000006-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, A-law Wrapper MFT, {36CB6E0C-78C1-42B2-9943-846262F31786}
KSDATAFORMAT_SUBTYPE_ADPCM, ADPCM ACM Wrapper MFT, {CA34FE0A-5722-43AD-AF23-05F7650257DD}


-------------------------------------
Disabled Media Foundation Transforms
-------------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\Transforms\DoNotUse]

<transform CLSID>



------------------------
Disabled Media Sources
------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\MediaSources\DoNotUse]

<media source CLSID>


---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0

---------------
Diagnostics
---------------

Windows Error Reporting:
+++ WER0 +++:
Fehlerbucket , Typ 0
Ereignisname: LiveKernelEvent
Antwort: Nicht verfügbar
CAB-Datei-ID: 0

Problemsignatur:
P1: 142
P2: ffffcd060930c4a0
P3: fffff800b117c1a0
P4: 0
P5: 235c
P6: 10_0_17134
P7: 0_0
P8: 256_1
P9: 
P10: 

Angefügte Dateien:
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WATCHDOG-20180903-2255.dmp
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\WER-503250-0.sysdata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERBC68.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERBC79.tmp.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERBC78.tmp.csv
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERBC88.tmp.txt

Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_142_68eb215d18af6b73ad241586fec4c403f98c66c_00000000_cab_2033bce5

Analysesymbol: 
Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0
Berichts-ID: 3ac5d461-2fb6-4f56-96f2-d213745193f8
Berichtstatus: 2049
Bucket mit Hash: 
CAB-Datei-Guid: 0
+++ WER1 +++:
Fehlerbucket , Typ 0
Ereignisname: LiveKernelEvent
Antwort: Nicht verfügbar
CAB-Datei-ID: 0

Problemsignatur:
P1: 142
P2: ffffcd060930c4a0
P3: fffff800b117c1a0
P4: 0
P5: 235c
P6: 10_0_17134
P7: 0_0
P8: 256_1
P9: 
P10: 

Angefügte Dateien:
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WATCHDOG-20180903-2255.dmp
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\WER-503250-0.sysdata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERBC68.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERBC79.tmp.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERBC78.tmp.csv
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERBC88.tmp.txt

Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_142_68eb215d18af6b73ad241586fec4c403f98c66c_00000000_1a97bc87

Analysesymbol: 
Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0
Berichts-ID: 3ac5d461-2fb6-4f56-96f2-d213745193f8
Berichtstatus: 4
Bucket mit Hash: 
CAB-Datei-Guid: 0
+++ WER2 +++:
Fehlerbucket 1312497128596099502, Typ 5
Ereignisname: BEX64
Antwort: Nicht verfügbar
CAB-Datei-ID: 0

Problemsignatur:
P1: NVDisplay.Container.exe
P2: 1.11.2431.7967
P3: 5b1e2b17
P4: NVDisplay.Container.exe
P5: 1.11.2431.7967
P6: 5b1e2b17
P7: 000000000004c915
P8: c0000409
P9: 0000000000000007
P10: 

Angefügte Dateien:
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER8A81.tmp.dmp
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER8AD0.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER8AE1.tmp.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER8ADF.tmp.csv
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER8AEF.tmp.txt

Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\AppCrash_NVDisplay.Contai_435c582553bb9615afc1cffd39c7284394c2_52117364_04b1902e

Analysesymbol: 
Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0
Berichts-ID: 82bfc520-dd3b-4adc-a580-8897aa7e7855
Berichtstatus: 268435456
Bucket mit Hash: d59c806b8a981814f236ed2f3eb0d1ae
CAB-Datei-Guid: 0
+++ WER3 +++:
Fehlerbucket , Typ 0
Ereignisname: LiveKernelEvent
Antwort: Nicht verfügbar
CAB-Datei-ID: 0

Problemsignatur:
P1: 142
P2: ffffa88c5c49d4a0
P3: fffff80030d807f8
P4: 0
P5: a1c
P6: 10_0_17134
P7: 0_0
P8: 256_1
P9: 
P10: 

Angefügte Dateien:
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WATCHDOG-20180903-2243.dmp
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\WER-422109-0.sysdata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER7F73.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER7F84.tmp.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER7F83.tmp.csv
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER7F94.tmp.txt

Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_142_520ffa8532b982b645af741121a5d07fcb14f1_00000000_cab_020a7ff0

Analysesymbol: 
Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0
Berichts-ID: 2dcccae9-0a4a-466c-b23b-612a4e8f882e
Berichtstatus: 2049
Bucket mit Hash: 
CAB-Datei-Guid: 0
+++ WER4 +++:
Fehlerbucket , Typ 0
Ereignisname: LiveKernelEvent
Antwort: Nicht verfügbar
CAB-Datei-ID: 0

Problemsignatur:
P1: 142
P2: ffffa88c5c49d4a0
P3: fffff80030d807f8
P4: 0
P5: a1c
P6: 10_0_17134
P7: 0_0
P8: 256_1
P9: 
P10: 

Angefügte Dateien:
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WATCHDOG-20180903-2243.dmp
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\WER-422109-0.sysdata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER7F73.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER7F84.tmp.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER7F83.tmp.csv
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER7F94.tmp.txt

Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_142_520ffa8532b982b645af741121a5d07fcb14f1_00000000_1f527f93

Analysesymbol: 
Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0
Berichts-ID: 2dcccae9-0a4a-466c-b23b-612a4e8f882e
Berichtstatus: 4
Bucket mit Hash: 
CAB-Datei-Guid: 0
+++ WER5 +++:
Fehlerbucket , Typ 0
Ereignisname: LiveKernelEvent
Antwort: Nicht verfügbar
CAB-Datei-ID: 0

Problemsignatur:
P1: 141
P2: ffff800009cdb4a0
P3: fffff80ad9ca094c
P4: 0
P5: 1ca4
P6: 10_0_17134
P7: 0_0
P8: 256_1
P9: 
P10: 

Angefügte Dateien:
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WATCHDOG-20180903-2213.dmp
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\WER-126171-0.sysdata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERF930.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERF950.tmp.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERF94F.tmp.csv
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERF950.tmp.txt

Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_141_4462f3736f5478074dd12ddef5e9071106747fa_00000000_cab_0aa1f99d

Analysesymbol: 
Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0
Berichts-ID: 26a9dc90-1fd6-4bb6-aef2-e9ca0f3e7c13
Berichtstatus: 2049
Bucket mit Hash: 
CAB-Datei-Guid: 0
+++ WER6 +++:
Fehlerbucket , Typ 0
Ereignisname: LiveKernelEvent
Antwort: Nicht verfügbar
CAB-Datei-ID: 0

Problemsignatur:
P1: 141
P2: ffff800009cdb4a0
P3: fffff80ad9ca094c
P4: 0
P5: 1ca4
P6: 10_0_17134
P7: 0_0
P8: 256_1
P9: 
P10: 

Angefügte Dateien:
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WATCHDOG-20180903-2213.dmp
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\WER-126171-0.sysdata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERF930.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERF950.tmp.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERF94F.tmp.csv
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERF950.tmp.txt

Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_141_4462f3736f5478074dd12ddef5e9071106747fa_00000000_07f1f95f

Analysesymbol: 
Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0
Berichts-ID: 26a9dc90-1fd6-4bb6-aef2-e9ca0f3e7c13
Berichtstatus: 4
Bucket mit Hash: 
CAB-Datei-Guid: 0
+++ WER7 +++:
Fehlerbucket , Typ 0
Ereignisname: LiveKernelEvent
Antwort: Nicht verfügbar
CAB-Datei-ID: 0

Problemsignatur:
P1: 141
P2: ffffaa0ac5806010
P3: fffff8099abe094c
P4: 0
P5: 2e4
P6: 10_0_17134
P7: 0_0
P8: 256_1
P9: 
P10: 

Angefügte Dateien:
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WATCHDOG-20180903-2207.dmp
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\WER-2015281-0.sysdata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERC6E8.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERC6E9.tmp.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERC724.tmp.csv
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERC734.tmp.txt

Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_141_0ff1791cca5eac47d3a91ef9971b324c29251_00000000_cab_0aa01d3c

Analysesymbol: 
Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0
Berichts-ID: bb1cbe92-cb93-4a98-9d73-1e3fe817699a
Berichtstatus: 2049
Bucket mit Hash: 
CAB-Datei-Guid: 0
+++ WER8 +++:
Fehlerbucket , Typ 0
Ereignisname: LiveKernelEvent
Antwort: Nicht verfügbar
CAB-Datei-ID: 0

Problemsignatur:
P1: 141
P2: ffffaa0ac5806010
P3: fffff8099abe094c
P4: 0
P5: 2e4
P6: 10_0_17134
P7: 0_0
P8: 256_1
P9: 
P10: 

Angefügte Dateien:
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WATCHDOG-20180903-2207.dmp
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\WER-2001046-0.sysdata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER8F8C.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER8F9C.tmp.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER8FCD.tmp.csv
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER8FDE.tmp.txt

Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_141_0ff1791cca5eac47d3a91ef9971b324c29251_00000000_cab_25a28fe9

Analysesymbol: 
Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0
Berichts-ID: 0568ebe4-707d-4c80-895e-433ed2c21aad
Berichtstatus: 2049
Bucket mit Hash: 
CAB-Datei-Guid: 0
+++ WER9 +++:
Fehlerbucket , Typ 0
Ereignisname: LiveKernelEvent
Antwort: Nicht verfügbar
CAB-Datei-ID: 0

Problemsignatur:
P1: 141
P2: ffffaa0ac5806010
P3: fffff8099abe094c
P4: 0
P5: 2e4
P6: 10_0_17134
P7: 0_0
P8: 256_1
P9: 
P10: 

Angefügte Dateien:
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WATCHDOG-20180903-2207.dmp
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\WER-2001046-0.sysdata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER8F8C.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER8F9C.tmp.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER8FCD.tmp.csv
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WER8FDE.tmp.txt

Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_141_0ff1791cca5eac47d3a91ef9971b324c29251_00000000_09228fab

Analysesymbol: 
Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0
Berichts-ID: 0568ebe4-707d-4c80-895e-433ed2c21aad
Berichtstatus: 4
Bucket mit Hash: 
CAB-Datei-Guid: 0


----------



## Gerry1984 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut.. kaputt oder hat das Spiel n Problem?*

Dein Thread ist hier fehlplaziert, du hast ja offenbar ein Problem mit SLI und nicht mit der WaKü. Im entsprechendem Grafikkarten Unterforum wird dir wohl eher geholfen als hier ^^


----------



## 9maddin9 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut.. kaputt oder hat das Spiel n Problem?*

Hast du auch andere Spiele getestet? Ist das SLI Profil richtig eingestellt/installiert (war damals ja immer Thema bei SLI etc.)?


----------



## Terence Skill (9. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut.. kaputt oder hat das Spiel n Problem?*

was willst du mit zwei 1080 ti wenn du spiele wie ffxiv spielst?


----------



## Muxxer (13. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut.. kaputt oder hat das Spiel n Problem?*

NT zu schwach??? Un was willst mit SLI 144hz geht auch ohne, man muss nur Regler bedienen


----------



## markus1612 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut.. kaputt oder hat das Spiel n Problem?*



Muxxer schrieb:


> NT zu schwach??? Un was willst mit SLI 144hz geht auch ohne, man muss nur Regler bedienen



Bei einem zu schwachen NT würde das System a) abschalten und keinen DirectX Fehler bringen und b) würde das System dann auch bei anderen Games abschalten.

Du verwechselst da auch was, nämlich Hertz und FPS.
Die Bildwiederholfrequenz kann man nicht "erreichen", die schafft ein Monitor einfach.
144FPS kann man in 4K in den meisten Fällen, v.a. in AAA Titeln, vergessen, mit einer und mit zwei GPUs. Denn dafür reicht die Leistung schlicht nicht.


@TE: Es handelt sich ganz offensichtlich um einen Fehler des Spiels. Dir bleibt also nichts anderes übrig, als SLI für das Game zu deaktivieren.
Bzgl. der 144Hz kann ich dir aber noch was mit auf den Weg geben: Man braucht keine 144FPS, um von 144Hz zu profitieren.


----------

